# Handyortung für den Notfall



## Heiko (19 April 2007)

Seit geraumer Zeit bietet die Björn-Steiger-Stiftung an, sich mit seinen Daten zu registrieren um eine schnellere Ortung des Handys im Notfall zu ermöglichen.
Da eine solche Ortung in Notfällen eh immer (rechtlich und technisch) möglich ist, ensteht durch die Registrierung aus meiner Sicht kein Schaden, sondern nur der Vorteil, dass der Ortungsprozess für die Stiftung billiger wird weil Mehrfachanfragen entfallen.
Überlegt es Euch doch einfach mal, ob Ihr Euch registrieren wollt:
https://www.steiger-stiftung.de/lifeserviceshop/register.php


----------



## technofreak (19 April 2007)

*AW: Handyortung für den Notfall*

Informationen dazu 
http://www.steiger-stiftung.de/lifeservice/lifeservice_basic_was.php
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Björn-Steiger-Stiftung


----------



## BenTigger (19 April 2007)

*AW: Handyortung für den Notfall*



Heiko schrieb:


> Überlegt es Euch doch einfach mal, ob Ihr Euch registrieren wollt:


 Done...


----------



## Heiko (5 Juli 2013)

Änderung: keine Registrierung mehr nötig!
http://www.steiger-stiftung.de/index.php?id=441


----------

